# Two NYPD cops shot by man in response to Mike Brown and Eric Garner's cases



## ExoSkel (Dec 20, 2014)

> Two NYPD cops were shot — one fatally — when a suspect ambushed them as they sat in a patrol car in Brooklyn on Saturday afternoon, police sources and witnesses said.
> 
> The shooting took place outside of the Tompkins Houses, near Myrtle Ave. and Tompkins Ave. in Bedford-Stuyvesant, about 3 p.m., sources said.
> 
> ...




His instagram before it was deleted:





> I'm Putting Wings On Pigs Today. They Take 1 Of Ours...... Let's Take 2 of Theirs #ShootThePolice #RIPErivGardner #RIPMikeBrown This May Be My Final Post ���������������������� I'm Putting Pigs In A Blanket




Update: one cop is pronounced dead

Update: both cops are dead


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm surprised it took this long.

If it had actually been the cops who did it that killed Brown or Garner who whoever that would be one thing, but this is just a random murder.

Enjoy the electric chair dude.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 20, 2014)

He shot a woman then shot himself in the subway station.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 20, 2014)

#youadumbmotherfuckerthatneedstobeexicuted


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 20, 2014)

Blaming the brown and garner cases for this is only so far removed from blaming that batman movie for the aurora shootings. If that's all it took for him to snap and kill two strangers whose symbols infuriated him, something bad was bound to happen anyways. We're not imagining some stable citizen who just gets so worked up and impassioned by the media that he feels threatened by police, incensed by a race war and then decides to tweet about killing cops. There are probably otherwise levelheaded people who get worked up and post a blog about it or invest themselves in civil rights or feel less safe around police for a few weeks/months, but that's the escalation for levelheaded people. People who go beyond that are probably a little screwy already.



> He shot a woman then shot himself in the subway station.



There you go.


----------



## Mael (Dec 20, 2014)

ExoSkel said:


> He shot a woman then shot himself in the subway station.



So basically a dumbass ^ (use bro), in the Chris Rock sense.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 20, 2014)

reiatsuflow said:


> Blaming the brown and garner cases for this is only so far removed from blaming that batman movie for the aurora shootings.



because the batman dude blamed batman on instagram

of course


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 20, 2014)

> because the batman dude blamed batman on instagram




I don't take this guy at his word because he shot three strangers, one of which wasn't even a cop, and then offed himself. And because people say all kinds of trumpted up bullshit when they're turning their lives into narratives and their crimes into activism or philosophy or some cultural archetype that dilutes what is actually happening, which is, in all likelihood, an unbalanced person who finally snapped.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 20, 2014)

Both cops are pronounced dead.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 20, 2014)

Obviously an unhinged individual, these types of people the world is better off without.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 20, 2014)

reiatsuflow said:


> I don't take this guy at his word because he shot three strangers, one of which wasn't even a cop, and then offed himself. And because people say all kinds of trumpted up bullshit when they're turning their lives into narratives and their crimes into activism or philosophy or some cultural archetype that dilutes what is actually happening, which is, in all likelihood, an unbalanced person who finally snapped.



so that's why the batman dude blamed batman on instagram


----------



## Gino (Dec 20, 2014)

I would lying if I said I didn't see this coming.


----------



## EJ (Dec 20, 2014)

Glad he's dead.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 20, 2014)

Surprised it didn't happen sooner. You're always going to have pricks who piggyback on the legitimate frustration of others.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2014)

Ugh he posted a picture with blood on his pants on Instagram as well -____-.


----------



## Juda (Dec 20, 2014)

My condolences to the family in relation to those officers .


----------



## Sansa (Dec 20, 2014)

"Hey, let's avenge someone's unjust death by unjustly killing 2 people" 

Fucking clowns


----------



## Euraj (Dec 20, 2014)

Clearly an unhinged Neanderthal notwithstanding the political drama involving African Americans and the police. Interested in analyzing the responses though.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 20, 2014)

I give credit that this didn't happen sooner. I still expect more of this to come though, especially if more incidents like Mike Brown and whatnot continue occuring, and the media continues its ratings scourge of them.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 20, 2014)

> Update: one cop is pronounced dead
> 
> Update: both cops are dead



Jesus Christ.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 20, 2014)

I hope the media is proud of themselves. 

Anyway shooters name is Ishmael al grimsley, muslim + Eric garner BS could mean he's black panthers.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 20, 2014)

Impressed it took this long .


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 20, 2014)

Goova said:


> I give credit that this didn't happen sooner. I still expect more of this to come though, especially if more incidents like Mike Brown and whatnot continue occuring, and the media continues its ratings scourge of them.



Yes brilliant idea
make the genuine people who want to do good afraid of joining the police
watch your fucked up country spiral even more out of control
GG america
you finally lost the game


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 20, 2014)

I wonder how long until New York descends into total anarchy
.
And weren't the two dead cops black?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 20, 2014)

> Thats what you get for messing with black lives





this is awesome


----------



## Juda (Dec 20, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Thats what you get for messing with black lives



What did those two dead cops have to do with black lives? what did those two do to deserve the death? for being a cop? =/


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 20, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> this is awesome



Well deserved. De Blasio has been stocking tensions for weeks now. He said he's afraid cops will murder his kid for being half-black. It was also a good idea to not have him attend dead cops funerals, which is what the Police Union wants.

And lol@people trying to rationalize this. Hell even I admit he's just mentally ill instead of purely political motivated. The whole girlfriend attack beforehand would indicate that.


----------



## Justice (Dec 20, 2014)

Choa said:


> "Hey, let's avenge someone's unjust death by unjustly killing 2 people"
> 
> Fucking clowns



Agreed. Wrong way of doing things.

Well, he deserved it.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 20, 2014)

What a tragedy.  Dr. King Jr. would surely deplore these acts.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 20, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Cops killed blacks so they deserve death.Anyone who aint black and kills blacks needs some holes in their chest.Yoy think our "Fuck the police" mantra is a joke eh.
> 
> Any black is apart of the pack you mess with the pack then we attack



You disgrace me .

We are not a pack .

We are humans .

If someone who is white kills a black person they should get the same sentence as a black killing a black, only not if said white person did it because racism, then it goes into " hate crimes ", so it will get a bigger sentence .


----------



## Gino (Dec 20, 2014)

Stop taking the bait muthafucka's.


----------



## Blue (Dec 20, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Think at it this way: the man who killed the two officers is a dead man .
> 
> The cops who killed two men are two very alive and okay cops .



Problem with your shitty rationale:

One of those cops justifiably defended himself.

The other was guilty of using excessive force and should have been charged with negligent manslaughter, but never intended to kill anyone.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 20, 2014)

Blue said:


> Problem with your shitty rationale:
> 
> One of those cops justifiably defended himself.
> 
> The other was guilty of using excessive force and should have been charged with negligent manslaughter, but never intended to kill anyone.



"justifiably defended himself from someone that had no guns and posed no threat " .

Yeah, I'm going to kill someone and say that in court, "Oh I never intended to kill that guy, even though he said several times " I cannot breath(Or breathe, I don't know how do I say it) " .


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 20, 2014)

Dudes, the guy is from Baltimore. He shot his girlfriend before driving to New York!


----------



## Mael (Dec 20, 2014)

Baltimore explains so much but I wonder if people are going to idiotically champion this like Dorner who actually killed two innocent non-cops.


----------



## Darth inVaders (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh good - now the pro-everything is fine with the system the way it is side (aka the allegedly pro-police side) will be able to demonize the Black Lives Matter protestors and make the media forget the unjustifiable deaths of Eric Garner, Tamir Rice, John Crawford III, Mike Brown, Kendrec McCade, Michael Bell, Darrien Hunt and on and on

And thus nothing will change

Still condolences to the families of all 3 victims - the victims, like the above victims, did not deserve this


----------



## EJ (Dec 20, 2014)

Darth inVaders said:


> Oh good - now the pro-everything is fine with the system the way it is side (aka the allegedly pro-police side) will be able to demonize the Black Lives Matter protestors and make the media forget the unjustifiable deaths of Eric Garner, Tamir Rice, John Crawford III, Mike Brown, Kendrec McCade, and on and on
> 
> And thus nothing will change
> 
> Still condolences to the families of all 3 victims - the victims, like the above victims, did not deserve this



This still deserves spotlight but I see what you mean.


----------



## Darth inVaders (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm not saying it does not deserve publicizing - just pissed at this murderous terd and the damage he caused - not just to 3 families but to an entire just cause


----------



## EJ (Dec 20, 2014)

Yeah, but let's not act like people weren't already looking for a reason to not take the cause seriously by only paying attention to the rioters and the looters.


----------



## ? (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh sure, this definitely improved the situation.


----------



## Scud (Dec 20, 2014)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Dudes, the guy is from Baltimore. He shot his girlfriend before driving to New York!


Unfortunately, there are plenty more people who feel the way this guy did and would be willing to do something similar. I live pretty close to where this happened, and I can assure you that there are tons of people there that would just love to see more cops killed in the streets.

They aren't very subtle about it either

Since I can't into youtube tags right now, 

And just in case you think they're caught up in the moment and would never say that now that a couple of cops were actually killed, there's


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 21, 2014)

proud, noble black avenger, may you rest in peace.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 21, 2014)

Scud said:


> Unfortunately, there are plenty more people who feel the way this guy did and would be willing to do something similar. I live pretty close to where this happened, and I can assure you that there are tons of people there that would just love to see more cops killed in the streets.
> 
> They aren't very subtle about it either
> 
> ...



Not helped that there were actual people wearing THESE in pro-NYPD rallies last night.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 21, 2014)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Not helped that there were actual people wearing THESE in pro-NYPD rallies last night.



If I saw one of these guys on the street, they would be going back home with no teeth .


----------



## EJ (Dec 21, 2014)

^ Sure

**


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 21, 2014)

^ Hyperbole detecting level: 0 .


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 21, 2014)

Darth inVaders said:


> Oh good - now the pro-everything is fine with the system the way it is side (aka the allegedly pro-police side) will be able to demonize the Black Lives Matter protestors and make the media forget the unjustifiable deaths of Eric Garner, Tamir Rice, John Crawford III, Mike Brown, Kendrec McCade, Michael Bell, Darrien Hunt and on and on
> 
> And thus nothing will change
> 
> Still condolences to the families of all 3 victims - the victims, like the above victims, did not deserve this


Wasn't it kind of conclusively proven Mike Brown wasn't a victim, he was actively trying to MAKE Wilson a victim? From all the evidence and the fact several witnesses revealed that they _lied_ saying that Brown was surrendering means nothing?

Eric Garner and the others are true victims, but not Brown.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 21, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Wasn't it kind of conclusively proven Mike Brown wasn't a victim, he was actively trying to MAKE Wilson a victim? From all the evidence and the fact several witnesses revealed that they _lied_ saying that Brown was surrendering means nothing?
> 
> Eric Garner and the others are true victims, but not Brown.



Um, the key witness 40 lied under oath? Remember?

Also, NYPD Union does what it does best... Blame anyone but the killer.


----------



## Scud (Dec 21, 2014)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Those aren't T-shirts. They are hoodies. Not only do they mock a dead man's last words, but even wear it in a clothing according to Fox News black people aren't allowed to wear?!


No, those are short sleeved t-shirts.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 21, 2014)

Scud said:


> No, those are short sleeved t-shirts.



Well another person in the article I posted had a hood on but my point is this. The ones who are supporting such actions that allowed all this to happen are part of the problem. Instead of talking what the problems are within a public organization, they rather blame a sector of the public they are supposed to protect then look into themselves. Then if the inevitable happens, they'll justify their brutality by using events where chaos are caused for the heck of it. The guy who shot the 2 cops is not even from NY. Heck, the two cops were not even WHITE! One was Hispanic and the other was Asian so this "revenge" was pretty much just an excuse to kill for the heck of it.

The worst part is that there are those who defended actual deaths of Garner and Tamir Rice will suddenly blame the most famous black person they know like Sharpton, Holder, or Obama. Even the Mayor who only acknowledged that the Police DO make mistakes and it would affect his bi-racial son. instead of the actual killer whether they wear a badge or the culprit is already dead.


----------



## Darth inVaders (Dec 21, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Wasn't it kind of conclusively proven Mike Brown wasn't a victim, he was actively trying to MAKE Wilson a victim? From all the evidence and the fact several witnesses revealed that they _lied_ saying that Brown was surrendering means nothing?
> 
> Eric Garner and the others are true victims, but not Brown.



It was not "proven" - the only proven liar is Wilson defender Sandra McElroy (aka Witness #40) who was called to testify despite her story falling apart and her admitting she was never even at the scene and pulled her lies together using news reports

However Wilson friends and allies are demanding Brown's friend Dorian Johnson (the kid that was walking with Brown) be charged with perjury


----------



## Blue (Dec 21, 2014)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Um, the key witness 40 lied under oath? Remember?





Darth inVaders said:


> It was not "proven" - the only proven liar is Wilson defender Sandra McElroy (aka Witness #40) who was called to testify despite her story falling apart and her admitting she was never even at the scene and pulled her lies together using news reports



Many witnesses lied. Most were perjurious against Wilson. The physical evidence was clear.

Brown was a thug who didn't deserve to die, but killed himself regardless.


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 21, 2014)

I wonder if anyone called the colorado shooter a dumb "cracker' who set his people back. You people are so predictable. RIP to the victim. She shouldn't have died.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 21, 2014)

> I wonder if anyone called the colorado shooter a dumb "cracker' who set his people back.



Yes. In a variety of ways (what's wrong with white people, how come only white people shoot up places, etcetera). Adding onto that, this guy tried to attach himself to a cause, which is why these kinds of reactions phrase him as setting that cause backwards, whether it's some vague black man cause, anti-authoritarian cause, whatever. If the aurora shooter, for example, had claimed to be an atheist who went on a shooting rampage in a Christian themed movie screening, you would get the same reactions from similarly minded people phrased in some context of him setting back the movement.


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 21, 2014)

Dorner was a dark messiah doing evil onto evil, this guy was just evil.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 21, 2014)

Blue said:


> Many witnesses lied. Most were perjurious against Wilson. The physical evidence was clear.
> 
> Brown was a thug who didn't deserve to die, but killed himself regardless.



Back up your statement of him being a thug. By definition that is a violent person or criminal. So what evidence do you have of him being a 'thug'.


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 21, 2014)

*The Connection that the NYPD failed to catch.*

*NYPD cops warned militant group Black Guerilla Family ‘preparing to shoot on-duty police officers’*



*An NYPD confidential informant learned of the threat on Friday evening — three days after a Staten Island grand jury decided not to indict Officer Daniel Pantaleo for the chokehold death of Eric Garner. Cop union confirmed the threat late Saturday and were ordering all police officers, on duty and off, to take extra precautions.*

Stephanie Keith for New York Daily News NYPD cops have been warned to take extra precautions after the department learned a militant group is planning to shoot on-duty officers.

A tattooed gang of militants declared open season on the NYPD in the wake of the Eric Garner grand jury decision, according to a threat a police union verified Saturday.

Ten Black Guerrilla Family members are “preparing to shoot on duty police officers,” Sergeants Benevolent Association President Ed Mullins said.

The gang, formed in the 1960s in the California prison system, recently surfaced on the East Coast and Maryland, where members are at the heart of a drug-trafficking and corruption probe within the Baltimore prison system.

Members swear allegiance for life and sport “BGF” tattoos, as well as ink depicting a dragon surrounding a prison tower, according to gangs.org.



[​IMG]New York Daily News Letter being disseminated to policemen in the NYPD after learning of a possible threat from the Black Guerilla Family.

An undercover NYPD cop learned of the hit put out on officers Friday evening — three days after a Staten Island grand jury decided not to indict Officer Daniel Pantaleo in Garner’s death. Homicide cops confirmed late Saturday night that the gang was gunning for officers.

Union leaders ordered all officers, on duty and off, to take extra precautions.

“Please WEAR your VESTS and carry your firearm off-duty along with additional magazines,” Mullins said in an alert. “Your priority is to go home at the end of your tour!”



> Those who make peaceful revolution impossible, make violent revolution inevitable - John F. Kennedy.


----------



## Hozukimaru (Dec 21, 2014)

Sauce said:


> Back up your statement of him being a thug. By definition that is a violent person or criminal. So what evidence do you have of him being a 'thug'.



Wouldn't physically attacking a cop make you violent? Stealing products from a convenience store and pushing the retail clerk aside counts as a crime last time I checked.


----------



## Blue (Dec 21, 2014)

Sauce said:


> Back up your statement of him being a thug. By definition that is a violent person or criminal. So what evidence do you have of him being a 'thug'.



Are you joking or have you not seen the video of him assaulting the store owner, which was detailed in his own friend's testimony?

He also assaulted Wilson, which is also collaborated by almost every witness. The witnesses only disagree on how he was shot.

Were you living in some kind of bubble where he was an innocent angel?


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't see what's so wrong about De Blasio's comments. If there's merit to it, then why shouldn't it be brought up in the conversation? People say they want honest politicians, but they don't respect honesty from their representatives, unless it the same old neutral "safe" stance that literally stands for nothing.

What should he say realistically? Nothing? Nothing needs to be said, really? or worse "Don't look like a thug or you'll get shot. Officers are right 100% something something 9/11 something Guiani type of response"

 White people don't tell their kids "oh yeah, the cops will kill you if they have a reason to believe you're up to no good ". You think those fine officers with the "I Can't breath" t-shirts are going to be anymore pleasant with DeBlasio kids if they didn't know who his father was?  The NYPD are acting like petulant children who can't accept criticism of any sort. I don't want people like that policing me. People criticize black culture all day, all the time, even disparage and smear it,, but we can't even criticize the culture of the police when it comes to the killing of unarmed citizens? really?


----------



## Mael (Dec 21, 2014)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I wonder if anyone called the colorado shooter a dumb "cracker' who set his people back. You people are so predictable. RIP to the victim. She shouldn't have died.



Cops were victims too, jackass.



ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Dorner was a dark messiah doing evil onto evil, this guy was just evil.



How is killing two non-cop civilians doing evil unto evil you fucking twit?


----------



## Scud (Dec 21, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> The Cops that were wearing those "I can breathe shirts" are wrong as well.
> Are they even real law enforcement? They may be provocateurs of some sort.
> That shit will do nothing but provoke protesters into doing some shit . :


Those weren't cops, they were just random NYPD supporters.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 21, 2014)

honestly this guy was a nut, why shoot a woman? and two innocent people? and americas stupid ass police and justice system need to learn that every time they let a murderer go scott free because he wears a badge some retard will use it as an excuse to take more lives. 

What pisses me off the most is the actual guilty ones are living casual lives with extra free cash from racist donators


----------



## Magic (Dec 21, 2014)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Not helped that there were actual people wearing THESE in pro-NYPD rallies last night.


LOL, not for long. =]

The beginning of the long prophesied race wars. The new nazi skin head groups were right!

Hide your kids!


----------



## Gino (Dec 21, 2014)

race wars.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 21, 2014)

Of course the guy on the right of that pic just has to have the shit eating grin.

I have nothing to contribute that won't be a repeat of what's been echoes across this thread.  That's he's an unhinged murderer.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2014)

DeBlasio needs to grow a pair and strike back at that guy. Call him a despicable human being and ask him to step down.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 21, 2014)

Many more people than just de Blaiso have bloody hands in this, and there should be many more resignations and lawsuits. But asking for some accountability from the media and government today is a dream


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 21, 2014)

Mael said:


> Cops were victims too, jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> How is killing two non-cop civilians doing evil unto evil you fucking twit?



I can't testify for the character of the cops themselves. If they were crooked, then nothing of value was lost. If not, then well that sucks.

As far as Dorner is concerned, I can see where you might disagree. I just think it's messed up how it went down. I think the system definitely needs to be called to task.


----------



## Mael (Dec 21, 2014)

If Dorner DIRECTLY targeted the crooked cops then you'd have a case.  Instead he killed one's daughter and her boyfriend.

That's just awful message delivery.


----------



## Vermin (Dec 21, 2014)

http://news.yahoo.com/jaden-ramos-son-of-slain-nypd-officer-facebook-192321077.html

the shooter is a piece of garbage indeed


----------



## Mael (Dec 21, 2014)

One of the officers was actually Hispanic.  Does he now count as a victim, Zero?


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 21, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> Many more people than just de Blaiso have bloody hands in this, and there should be many more resignations and lawsuits. But asking for some accountability from the media and government today is a dream



Typical right wing fascist hack. Doing what the police Union would do; blame anyone BUT the perpetrator.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 21, 2014)

Mael said:


> One of the officers was actually Hispanic.  Does he now count as a victim, Zero?



He was White-Hispanic. He counts as a victim. May his family mourn his lost and someone make a R.I.P. t-shirt for him.


----------



## Mael (Dec 21, 2014)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> What does it matter what race they are? If they were crooked black cops then that would have made them just as bad. White supremacy is more about cosmetics. There are some black people out here really playing the stephen from django role. I could care less what happens to them. This is the kind of police officer I respect.



You give off that vibe that so long as the officers dead are white that it's okay.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 21, 2014)

A tragedy this happened.

But I'm not surprised people are actually willing to defend this act. Are they that retarded?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 21, 2014)

The World said:


> holy fuck I actually frequent that area and been to that deli store
> 
> I could have been caught in the crossfire if this happened on a weekday



Unless you were in the cop car stfu.


----------



## emachina (Dec 21, 2014)

My prayers go out to the families of the victims. It's a tragedy, it truly is. But I hope these protests continue. Things are getting out of hand with police in this country. How many pictures of police beating protestors need to come out? How many wrong house raids where innocent civilians are killed need to happen? How many people need to be choked to death for selling cigarettes? How many kids need to be shot for answering the door to their home holding a Wii remote? How many children can police drive up on and open fire on without warning on for having a toy gun in a park? Hell, how many family dogs need to be killed by gun happy cops?How many civilians need to die before it's a problem with police? 

Everything I said above has happened and a whole lot worse, and at most, the officers got a slap on the wrist. These are not isolated incidents, these things are happening every day! Hundreds of innocent civilians are injured, beaten, or killed. No one cares. Two cops are killed, it's all over the national news. I'm not excusing the murderering bastard. These two cops were probably two upstanding guys. But there are a lot of problems with law enforcement today, they've become militarized. See citizens as enemies. And no one wants to talk about that.

Why is it, that nowadays, I have to go out of my way to make sure a cop armed with a gun, a taser, pepper spray, and a baton doesn't feel threatened? I do something, anything, a cop interprets as threatening, I'm dead in a second and he's justified in doing it? There's something wrong with that.


----------



## EJ (Dec 21, 2014)

I remember in Buffalo where my aunt was staying at there was these two police officers that came to her house. I think it was only me and my little cousin there at the time. When I answered the door, I opened it and they both look pissed off at me.

They told me "They got a report that there was arguments coming from this household" or something along those lines. I looked at them oddly and told them there was no such thing going on at the moment. They didn't believe me. They then pointed towards a small tear in the screen in the door and asked me "How did this get there?" I told them I didn't know since I was only visiting. They told me "Sure" in a condescending manner then left shortly after asking a few questions.

The vibe that they gave, the way they carried themselves, was uncomfortable. And I remember being intimidated by them. I find it extremely odd and frustrating that a lot of cops don't understand the first impression you make on people play a huge outcome on the way people will behave and perceive you. It seems that a lot of them don't actually care to make the public opinion of authorities better and just look at the job as a paycheck which creates a huge problem once you get further down the line.


----------



## Juda (Dec 22, 2014)

Flow said:


> I remember in Buffalo where my aunt was staying at there was these two police officers that came to her house. I think it was only me and my little cousin there at the time. When I answered the door, I opened it and they both look pissed off at me.
> 
> They told me "They got a report that there was arguments coming from this household" or something along those lines. I looked at them oddly and told them there was no such thing going on at the moment. They didn't believe me. They then pointed towards a small tear in the screen in the door and asked me "How did this get there?" I told them I didn't know since I was only visiting. They told me "Sure" in a condescending manner then left shortly after asking a few questions.
> 
> The vibe that they gave, the way they carried themselves, was uncomfortable. And I remember being intimidated by them. I find it extremely odd and frustrating that a lot of cops don't understand the first impression you make on people play a huge outcome on the way people will behave and perceive you. It seems that a lot of them don't actually care to make the public opinion of authorities better and just look at the job as a paycheck which creates a huge problem once you get further down the line.




Wow that does sound intimidating just imagining the scenario .


----------



## JustPeachy (Dec 22, 2014)

Fucking dumbass. Those 2 cops had NOTHING to do with Mike Brown and Eric Garner.  I can't believe that some people are actually celebrating this.   


oh wait... yes I can.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 22, 2014)

What an idiot,what he wanted to achieve with this action? now the use of violent methods by the police will be justified by those that support the use of force because of this shooting,it's not gonna help the ones that are protesting peacefully to change in positive the police.
RIP to those cops.Poor families


----------



## Ae (Dec 22, 2014)

Al Sharpton is a piece of shit


----------



## Garfield (Dec 22, 2014)

Social inequality does seem to incite idiots into blaming their acts of stupid hatred on said issues. Sadly, these acts then cloud the topic and divert attention from solving the issues and create more polarity. Really wish people don't do such vengeful things.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Earlier this year, these two people went on a killing spree and killed two cops, a woman and shot two other cops (I believe).


Why is it that when these people or anyone non-black go on a killing spree they are seen as a mentally ill, deranged lone gunman. However, in this instance he is being seen as somehow connected to all black people. In the media blacks and protesters have been going out of their way to apologize for the actions of this one person when what he did doesn't even fit the narrative. He shot his ex-girlfriend which shows that he was just on a shooting spree.

This reminds me of the Elliot Rodger debacle when feminists were trying to get all men to apologize for the actions of a lone psychopath or when Anita Sarkeesian tried to blame all men when Jaylen Fryberg went on his rampage.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 22, 2014)

To be honest I am not liking some of the self-centered attitudes I am seeing from certain PDs in response to this tragedy, it's like the irony of the situation and how they are reacting to it is lost on them.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 22, 2014)

I just watched the police press conference and my major put the blunt of the responsibility on New Yorkers. If you see something, say something. I agree, but the burden shouldn't lie solely on us.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2014)

Holy shit you're all getting trolled by Hand Banana


----------



## baconbits (Dec 22, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Is Sharpton really an informant?



It's true:


----------



## TSC (Dec 22, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> I wonder how long until New York descends into total anarchy
> .
> And weren't the two dead cops black?



NYC won't go back to anarchy. If you think NYC going there, you never seen or heard about NYC in 70's and 80's. That was NYC crime hell. NYC now is rather peaceful in comparison.

I know the one cop was Asian. I think the other cop was black or mix race i believe.




Mr. Black Leg said:


> "justifiably defended himself from someone that had no guns and posed no threat " .
> 
> Yeah, I'm going to kill someone and say that in court, "Oh I never intended to kill that guy, even though he said several times " I cannot breath(Or breathe, I don't know how do I say it) " .



Cop was defending himself from 6ft 3 200 LB charging at him reaching for his gun.

By law, Cops have the right to shoot if suspect is about harm or put immediate danger to the cop, regardless if suspect have a weapon or not.



Sauce said:


> Back up your statement of him being a thug. By definition that is a violent person or criminal. So what evidence do you have of him being a 'thug'.



Did you even see the video where he rob cigars from convenience store and bully around the shop owner? there's even a video of it. 



Flow said:


> I remember in Buffalo where my aunt was staying at there was these two police officers that came to her house. I think it was only me and my little cousin there at the time. When I answered the door, I opened it and they both look pissed off at me.
> 
> They told me "They got a report that there was arguments coming from this household" or something along those lines. I looked at them oddly and told them there was no such thing going on at the moment. They didn't believe me. They then pointed towards a small tear in the screen in the door and asked me "How did this get there?" I told them I didn't know since I was only visiting. They told me "Sure" in a condescending manner then left shortly after asking a few questions.
> 
> The vibe that they gave, the way they carried themselves, was uncomfortable. And I remember being intimidated by them. I find it extremely odd and frustrating that a lot of cops don't understand the first impression you make on people play a huge outcome on the way people will behave and perceive you. It seems that a lot of them don't actually care to make the public opinion of authorities better and just look at the job as a paycheck which creates a huge problem once you get further down the line.



I actually think this is what make people be afraid of cops and why many feel untrusted by them. Though as a person who know many friends and family members who are cops, I can say that being a cop is no easy job. it's a really stressful job too and the stress can easily cause the person with mood swaying behavior. Also cop work schedules are a nightmare that can fuck up your normal system up. Sometimes you have work from about 8am to 5pm, then next day got it from 12am to 9am then later got another from 9pm to 4am. You're sleeping schedule is all fuck up.


----------



## EJ (Dec 22, 2014)

TSC said:


> I actually think this is what make people be afraid of cops and why many feel untrusted by them. Though a person who know many friends and family members who are cops, and can say that being a cop is no easy job. it's a really stressful job too and the stress can easily cause the person with mood swaying behavior. Also cop work schedules are nightmare that can fuck you normal system up. Sometimes you have work from about 8am to 5pm, then next day got it from 12am to 9am then later got another from 9pm to 4am. You're sleeping schedule is all fuck up.



Do you feel like more man-power could allow more compensation for the hours they work? It sucks that they have a hectic schedule but they are authority figure of the laws and the public should not only depend on them for certain situations, but feel _safe _around them. By design.


----------



## TSC (Dec 23, 2014)

Flow said:


> Do you feel like more man-power could allow more compensation for the hours they work? It sucks that they have a hectic schedule but they are authority figure of the laws and the public should not only depend on them for certain situations, but feel _safe _around them. By design.



Man i made some embarrassing grammar errors....just fixed it.

Anyway, I think that is one possibility that could solved that problem though I do know that in NYC they recruit new members every year.

I do also think cops should take the effort to interact with citizen in friendly environment and greeting. There was an article today on my newspaper on it:




there's also this nice jem too

[YOUTUBE]  [/YOUTUBE]


I think it can happen. The people I know are all good cops or good retired cops (I live in north Bergen county of NJ). but again the cops I know are ones in for suburb. I imagine being a cop in a city can create a completely different outlook on things. I do know that there are certain differences in laws for cops between on for suburb and one in the city. Hence why police academy in city is way different from one for the suburb.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2014)

Came across a video someone from one of the buildings across the street filmed today. The cops were trying everything they could to revive the guy who lost his life at the scene. Brutal.

I'm hoping that DeBlasio comes swinging at the union head after the funerals are held.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Dec 23, 2014)

Lets hear it for the white people.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 23, 2014)

He also shot his girlfriend. He was a deranged individual.

I'm sure people will try to use this to demonize the movement though. 

Those cops didn't have to die. Killing cops is not the answer. NYPD is probably gonna try to gain sympathy from this. They're still pigs though.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 23, 2014)

>this guy did something wrong but he doesn't represent us at all!
>this cop did something wrong and it's proof all cops are evil pigs!

ke ke


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 23, 2014)

Are you denying the existence of police brutality in the US especially against marginalized people? Because if so

ke ke


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 23, 2014)

No, he is just pointing out your obvious hypocrisy.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 23, 2014)

When you can show me crimes committed by people of color are committed because they aren't white holla at me. 

When you can show me people of color systematically hunt down policemen let me know.

Police brutality, especially against people of color is not an isolated incident, its a pretty relevant issue. Did I offend you because I called them pigs? lol.

Don't pass your false equivalencies as fact just for the sake of trying to put me on blast or something lmao.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 23, 2014)

Why would I be offended, I don't live in your shithole of a country, we actually respect our police and they respect us back. Maybe you should learn from us


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 23, 2014)

Your police probably don't have a ton of dickheads harassing people high off some kind of twisted power trip either


----------



## EJ (Dec 23, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> Why would I be offended, I don't live in your shithole of a country, we actually respect our police and they respect us back. Maybe you should learn from us



What country are you from/nationality


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2014)

Super Mike said:


> When you can show me crimes committed by people of color are committed because they aren't white holla at me.
> 
> When you can show me people of color systematically hunt down policemen let me know.
> 
> ...


I can show you all you want police brutality isn't a matter of color. White people get fucked up all the time, and black people get fucked up by black cops.

But some shitheads have told you that every time anyone is an asshole to you, it's because of the color of your skin, and you'll probably never stop believing that.



Flow said:


> What country are you from/nationality



He's Dutch. Fuck him up.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh, Blue...



tl;dr - Young black males in recent years were at a far greater risk of being shot dead by police than their white counterparts – 21 times greater*

*ProPublica calculated a statistical figure called a risk ratio by dividing the rate of black homicide victims by the rate of white victims. This ratio, commonly used in epidemiology, gives an estimate for how much more at risk black teenagers were to be killed by police officers.Risk ratios can have varying levels of precision, depending on a variety of mathematical factors. In this case, because such shootings are rare from a statistical perspective, a 95 percent confidence interval indicates that black teenagers are at between 10 and 40 times greater risk of being killed by a police officer. The calculation used 2010-2012 population estimates from the U.S. Census Bureau's American Community Survey.

//HbS


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2014)

Because they're at more risk of committing crimes in and simply being in high-crime areas, and of attacking police officers

This is what science calls correlation not equaling causation


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2014)

Also fuck off you Polish shit, only Americans in the American racism room

Go deport some Roma


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 23, 2014)

This was stupid 

Just making things worse


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 23, 2014)

Blue said:


> Because they're at more risk of committing crimes in and simply being in high-crime areas, and of attacking police officers
> 
> This is what science calls correlation not equaling causation



It does when you're born to be systematically programmed to think you will never achieve shit.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 23, 2014)

Blue said:


> I can show you all you want police brutality isn't a matter of color. White people get fucked up all the time, and black people get fucked up by black cops.
> 
> But some shitheads have told you that every time anyone is an asshole to you, it's because of the color of your skin, and you'll probably never stop believing that.
> 
> ...



I know you can read Blue. I said _especially_ people of color. I didn't exclude white people. 

When it comes to police brutality, *especially* against people of color, the color of the officer hardly matters. People tend to react negatively towards blacks and brown people regardless of what race they happen to be. Sterotypes are ingrained in all of us. LAPD is an example of where whites don't make up the majority of a police force, yet you still see sickening acts of brutality. Note, I am not excluding white people. You must be one of those #alllivesmatter fucks, huh? 

It affects black and brown communities at higher rates for the same reason we get arrested more often with harsher sentences. Its a product of a racially biased system. White people also aren't demonized and they don't have their characters assassinated, unlike minorities. Every 28 hours a black person is killed by law enforcement. A black person is 21 times more likely to be shot and killed by a police officer than a white one. So, yeah, white people get "fucked up by police" too. But not as often and not near as severely as minorities. That's two issues we're dealing with now. Police brutality AND prejudice. It goes hand and hand with shit like this.

Don't speak on things you know nothing about, mainly what you think I think


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 23, 2014)

Blue's quality of interpreting written word and speech is infamously bad around here.


Blue said:


> Also fuck off you Polish shit, only Americans in the American racism room
> 
> Go deport some Roma


I don't know why, but I expected more. Oh well, just another disappointment. Seems like it's your kind of thing to do. Disappoint.

//HbS


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 23, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Blue's quality of interpreting written word and speech is infamously bad around here.
> 
> //HbS



And yours isn't? Are you really smelling your own piss here?


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 23, 2014)

Despite knowing 80% of my interactions w/ Blue will end with me facepalming, at least he gave me that one name change. He'll always be a little cool for that


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 23, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> And yours isn't? Are you really smelling your own piss here?


My opinions are simply unpopular, not necesserily wrong. I'm sorry not everyone shares the "Murica' supreme, Israel infallible" opinion that's so popular around here. Some people around here just can't comprehend that there is another, possibly valid, point of view, and reject it instantly.

I'm simply not interested in joining the mutual masturbation circle you have going on around here.

//HbS


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 23, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> My opinions are simply unpopular, not necesserily wrong. I'm sorry not everyone shares the "Murica' supreme, Israel infallible" opinion that's so popular around here.
> 
> //HbS



Picking sides is so ignorant.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2014)

Yo, Blue's right tho


Social class is the highest point of impact concerning police brutality, and maybe even because of racism, there are vastly more black people in lower class that translates in black people suffering uneven levels of police brutality

The former may or may not be racist, but the latter is just mathematical


----------



## brolmes (Dec 23, 2014)

hbs constantly getting rekt and trying to shrug it off with appeals to popular belief.. that he just made up

"evvvvvverybody around HERE knows [insert person who rekt me here] could never rek me.. r..right guys"

kl stry but i'm pretty sure everybody knows blue knows stuff about stuff and you don't know shit about anything


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 23, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> Yo, Blue's right tho
> 
> 
> Social class is the highest point of impact concerning police brutality, and maybe even because of racism, there are vastly more black people in lower class that translates in black people suffering uneven levels of police brutality
> ...



I don't disagree.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2014)

Also, people are misinterpreting Blue as saying something like "there's nothing wrong with the system"


He probably thiks that because he's a bag o' cocks, bu he also probably means to express that's moronic to blame people who risk their ass for our safety and piss poor thanks  instead of actually getting out of your ass and  idk, rally for more investment in education and parental accountability


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 23, 2014)

Blue said:


> Because they're at more risk of committing crimes in and simply being in high-crime areas, and of attacking police officers
> 
> This is what science calls correlation not equaling causation


If you bothered to read anything, you'd notice that this was already taken into account.

//HbS


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 23, 2014)

There's incompetents and dickheads where ever you look. I don't think anyone that's reasonable is attacking individuals. There are good cops. But corruption, insensitivity, and cops that are cops just so they can fuck with people also exist and they are protected. That's the issue. More than anything, I think people want more accountability and more transparency. It's ridiculous that when shit goes down PDs investigate internally and when it comes to whether or not they will indict, attorney's that work with PDs are the ones who will determine if charges are brought up.

And Blue's problem is that he will excuse the system almost mindlessly and give it the benefit of the doubt when in reality we should be holding these people to higher standards than the average citizen.


----------



## Mathias124 (Dec 23, 2014)

While shooting two random cops is obviously wrong im surprised that no black people have done it yet.

I mean.. Either to take revenge on the cop who got you sent to jail on bogus charges or just to save the life of a black man being beat to death.

If i had had a gun i would have shot the cop who was choking out that poor man on the street, at the very least i'd have begun beating on the cop.

edit: the only video of someone being saved from police brutality i've seen was a white guy tackling a cop so the "perp" could get away, cudos to him btw.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes,  there's incompetents and dickheads where ever you look. But then again

There's incompetents and dickheads where ever you look.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2014)

Mathias124 said:


> While shooting two random cops is obviously wrong im surprised that no black people have done it yet.
> 
> I mean.. Either to take revenge on the cop who got you sent to jail on bogus charges or just to save the life of a black man being beat to death.
> 
> ...



Right here, see 


Right here


----------



## brolmes (Dec 23, 2014)

thaggu raifu


----------



## Mathias124 (Dec 23, 2014)

brolmes said:


> thaggu raifu



Directed at me? oO


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 23, 2014)

Mathias124 said:


> Dont lump me in with the likes of you.
> 
> Doing my part and i know it



How many cops you killed?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2014)

Mo' like "raggoo waifu" 

Look at dem rolls


----------



## Mathias124 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> How many cops you killed?



Never claimed that, why would you ask such a ridicilous question?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 23, 2014)

Super Mike said:


> The Black Panthers used to have patrols and shit. The government kinda shut that down though.



Did the Black Panthers have an account on NF? That's what I'm getting at.



Mathias124 said:


> Never claimed that, why would you ask such a ridicilous question?


.
[YOUTUBE]Z2DfB-pY9G0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 23, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Did the Black Panthers have an account on NF? That's what I'm getting at.
> 
> 
> .
> [YOUTUBE]Z2DfB-pY9G0[/YOUTUBE]



Hey man, you don't know what we're doing irl


----------



## Mathias124 (Dec 23, 2014)

Meh, just got trolled, i can live with that


----------



## brolmes (Dec 23, 2014)

Mathias124 said:


> Directed at me? oO





n..no suh

[youtube]3MZD2YLcKL8[/youtube]


----------



## IchLiebe (Dec 23, 2014)

So I take it your NFs thug and the police there wouldve riddled your body with about 1000 bullets

In either case the police man wasn't a racist. In the NYC case I will say it was a little fucked up, but to think that it was inherently based on the color of his skin instead of size of individual is ridiculous. He had health problems that police aren't required to be aware of in the process of arrest that he himself knew of. He decided to get frustrated, angry, and uncooperative(as was shown in the video), so the police responded by putting him in a hold and taking him down, then stopped immediately and stopped as soon as possible and proceeded to arrest, which I remind you that after throwing you to the ground the police(no matter where you are, what color you are) are going to put their knee in your back and proceed to cuff you if you are a possible threat(not some punk kid). But wait for it, Gardner died of a heart attack, not of being strangled or restriction of blood to the brain. He was about 45+, he was capable of having one whenever, not to mention his health problems. I've never heard of a blood choke causing a heart attack and they use it in MMA all the time.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 23, 2014)

Will someone look at this clown


----------



## baconbits (Dec 23, 2014)

Super Mike said:


> There's incompetents and dickheads where ever you look. I don't think anyone that's reasonable is attacking individuals. There are good cops. But corruption, insensitivity, and cops that are cops just so they can fuck with people also exist and they are protected. That's the issue.



A lot of this is due to public sector unionization, which in many, but not all, cases is a cancer on public accountability.   In essence the union will defend anything a cop does because that's what unions do everywhere else - they circle their wagons to protect their members.  Also they form an organization to lobby against the interests of the public when it comes to pay and benefits as well.  There's a reason the Feds don't allow government unions to negotiate on much of anything.


----------



## D T (Dec 23, 2014)

Blue said:


> Brown was a thug who didn't deserve to die, but *killed himself regardless.*



This conception of yours is very interesting. When you say he 'killed himself' you refer to the Cop killing him. But, by adding 'himself', you switch the one committing that act from the Cop to Brown. You are describing suicide. The Cop becomes an instrument Brown used to kill himself. 

And well, since you see nothing wrong with the Cop not being brought to Justice, since you put the responsibility of that act of killing on Brown, since you consider that act of killing (that you call suicide), you are actually being in favor of *Assisted Suicide*.

Since you feel there should be no repercussions to Statesmen who assist people doing assisted suicide, you are actually being in favor of Legal Euthanasia. Some extreme euthanasia at that.

How progressive of you.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 23, 2014)

wow

do you write university textbooks by any chance

it's not the most words i've ever seen used to say practically nothing at all but it's definitely up there


----------



## Foxve (Dec 23, 2014)

IchLiebe said:


> So I take it your NFs thug and the police there wouldve riddled your body with about 1000 bullets
> 
> In either case the police man wasn't a racist. In the NYC case I will say it was a little fucked up, but to think that it was inherently based on the color of his skin instead of size of individual is ridiculous. He had health problems that police aren't required to be aware of in the process of arrest that he himself knew of. *He decided to get frustrated, angry, and uncooperative(as was shown in the video), so the police responded by putting him in a hold and taking him down, then stopped immediately and stopped as soon as possible and proceeded to arrest*, which I remind you that after throwing you to the ground the police(no matter where you are, what color you are) are going to put their knee in your back and proceed to cuff you if you are a possible threat(not some punk kid). But wait for it, Gardner died of a heart attack, not of being strangled or restriction of blood to the brain. He was about 45+, he was capable of having one whenever, not to mention his health problems. I've never heard of a blood choke causing a heart attack and they use it in MMA all the time.



Didn't he say like 2 or more times that he couldn't breathe? He should have at least been released from the chokehold the moment he said that.  Not like they couldn't still restrain him with all the other officers there plus he was still on the ground......


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2014)

D T said:


> This conception of yours is very interesting. When you say he 'killed himself' you refer to the Cop killing him. But, by adding 'himself', you switch the one committing that act from the Cop to Brown. You are describing suicide. The Cop becomes an instrument Brown used to kill himself.
> 
> And well, since you see nothing wrong with the Cop not being brought to Justice, since you put the responsibility of that act of killing on Brown, since you consider that act of killing (that you call suicide), you are actually being in favor of *Assisted Suicide*.
> 
> ...



It's hilarious that you performed all these convoluted mental gymnastics in order to paint me as a progressive.

Guess what? 

I am a progressive.


----------



## D T (Dec 23, 2014)

You are too progressive for me, Blue. I can't agree with your vision of Euthanasia. Anyways, can you do something about the person under you? I don't want to make too much of a fuss, but insulting people that way has to be against the rules.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 23, 2014)

*snip*

Oh yeah, Blue. The fact that black men are more often involved in crime than white men was already taken into account in that research. So yes, it's valid. 21 times more likely to get shot if you're black.

//HbS


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 23, 2014)

Foxve said:


> Didn't he say like 2 or more times that he couldn't breathe? He should have at least been released from the chokehold the moment he said that.  Not like they couldn't still restrain him with all the other officers there plus he was still on the ground......



He said it 11 times


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 23, 2014)

People have flown planes into buildings for less.


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 23, 2014)

> The reactions to the murders of two New York police officers this weekend have been mostly uniform in their outrage. There was the predictable gamesmanship exhibited in some quarters, but all agree that the killing of Wenjian Liu and Rafael Ramos merits particular censure. This is understandable. The killing of police officers is not only the destruction of life but an attack on democracy itself. We do not live in a military dictatorship, and police officers are not the representatives of an autarch, nor the enforcers of law handed down by decree. The police are representatives of a state that derives its powers from the people. Thus the strong reaction we have seen to Saturday's murders is wholly expected and entirely appropriate.
> 
> For activists and protesters radicalized by the killings of Michael Brown and Eric Garner, this weekend's killing may seem to pose a great obstacle. In fact, it merely points to the monumental task in front of them. The response to Garner's death, particularly, seemed to offer some hope. But the very fact that this opening originated in the most extreme case—the on-camera choking of a man for a minor offense—points to the shaky ground on which such hope took root. It was only a matter of time before some criminal shot a police officer in New York. If that's all it takes to turn Americans away from police reform, the efforts were likely doomed from the start.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2014)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> People ave flown planes into buildings for less.



It's sad that this is actually true? But those people were insane shitbags and we're in the process of exterminating them from the Earth. So it's not a very good point.


----------



## santanico (Dec 23, 2014)

fucking dumb ass, good riddance.


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> *snip*
> 
> Oh yeah, Blue. The fact that black men are more often involved in crime than white men was already taken into account in that research. So yes, it's valid. 21 times more likely to get shot if you're black.
> 
> //HbS



"taken into account" lol what

An American is 1000 times more likely to be a Harvard graduate than a Polish person

That means Americans are 1000 times smarter

Don't worry, they took culture and geography into account

The only way they could have "taken into account" other factors in the police shooting research is if they evaluated x number of white criminals and x number of black criminals involved in a specific crime who interacted with the police, and see how many of each got shot


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 23, 2014)

Jesus fucking Christ, Blue. You never read. Second goddamn paragraph


> The 1,217 deadly police shootings from 2010 to 2012 captured in the federal data show that blacks, age 15 to 19, were killed at a rate of 31.17 per million, while just 1.47 per million white males in that age range died at the hands of police.


31.17 / 1.47 = ~21,205

//HbS


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Jesus fucking Christ, Blue. You never read. Second goddamn paragraph
> 
> 31.17 / 1.47 = ~21,205
> 
> //HbS



Yes

I can read, thank you

here's another statistic

95,000 dead Syrian children out of about 2 million

1 of every 20, or 50,000 per million

This is proof Syrian children are easily blown up

American children are clearly harder to blow up because almost zero died in explosions


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 23, 2014)

*Off-duty black police in NY say they experience same racism from other NYPD that cost*

*Off-duty black police in NY say they experience same racism from other NYPD that cost Garner's life*





> From the dingy donut shops of Manhattan to the cloistered police watering holes in Brooklyn, a number of black NYPD officers say they have experienced the same racial profiling that cost Eric Garner his life.
> 
> Garner, a 43-year-old black man suspected of illegally peddling loose cigarettes, died in July after a white officer put him in a chokehold.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2014)

Fourth day or so back in NYC. A little strange since I live now in a state that couldn't give two fucks. I think the mayor messed up by not striking the right balance in his initial statement. But that by no means justified what head of the union said. The killer was also just deranged, and he was going to shoot somebody. I don't think this issue should be used to detract from the real problem...which is that this guy was known to be unstable but just left to wonder off anyway.


----------



## Gino (Dec 23, 2014)

An article re-confirming institutional racism is a thing.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2014)

Blue said:


> Yes
> 
> I can read, thank you
> 
> ...




Thanks, Obama!


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 23, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> Thanks, Obama!



It's pretty stupid when you think about it.

The USA has funded ISIS.

Obama is pretty much killing people by proxy,


----------



## baconbits (Dec 23, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> It's pretty stupid when you think about it.
> 
> The USA has funded ISIS.
> 
> Obama is pretty much killing people by proxy,



I've never understood that logic.  I'm not a fan of Obama but how is he responsible for what ISIS has done?  Clearly you can fault him for bad foreign policy.  He made the wrong decision.  But once that decision has been identified and the funding is cut its not rational to conclude he is still responsible for murders ISIS is doing now.

But this same logic is used in Afghanistan and Iraq.  I hate to inform the naive but your friend today may be your enemy tomorrow.  It might be smart to arm someone today and it may be smart to bomb that same entity two years later.  That's just the reality of a complex world.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 23, 2014)

Interesting article.  The reality is that no one has it easy.  The police cannot ignore the fact that the black community commits a disproportionate amount of crime.  Blacks can't forget that they are usually suspected without having done a thing.  I used to call myself "a backup situation" because every time I was stopped the cops called for backup regardless of what I was doing.  That's the reality of being a black man.

On the other hand the reality of being a cop is that you look good when you bag a criminal, and since criminals are disproportionately black why wouldn't you stop the random black guy?  You have a better chance of bagging him for something and looking like a sharp eyed officer for doing so.


----------



## Gino (Dec 23, 2014)

You must be tired bacon?


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 23, 2014)

Wish the two dead cops in Las Vegas killed by Cliven Bundy's supporters got THAT much exposure on Fox news. Wonder why... Oh they were white.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 23, 2014)

Gino said:


> You must be tired bacon?



No, I legit posted that in a thread Zero posted about black cops experiencing racism when they were off duty but I can't find that thread anymore.  Probably just going senile.


----------

